# If you had $500 for a Gyuto what would you get?



## aaronsgibson (Sep 1, 2011)

If I remember correctly someone might have posted something like this a while back, but can't remember. So here it is. If you have $500.00 to spend on any gyuto what would it be? There is a slight method to my madness in asking for future reference. Would you go with a Shig? Watanabe? Miz? Or something else?


----------



## tk59 (Sep 1, 2011)

Are we assuming we have no other gyutos?


----------



## Lefty (Sep 1, 2011)

Easy. If you can wait, one of Pierre's thin Gyutos (210-240mm), if not, one of the 7.6sun Carter funayukis he has up on his site right now...
Or this.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 1, 2011)

Id get a Marko custom


----------



## mainaman (Sep 1, 2011)

Shigefusa


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 1, 2011)

Shige or Marko.


----------



## bprescot (Sep 1, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Id get a Marko custom


 
Haha. Have you gotten your hands on a prototype or is that based on what you've seen so far and Marko's work ethic/nature?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 1, 2011)

Shige is to reactive. And since marko is a coming star you even got a says and a nice handle too 

Well as you know I am a fan of high end knives and for 500 marko is the best deal atm


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 1, 2011)

bprescot said:


> Haha. Have you gotten your hands on a prototype or is that based on what you've seen so far and Marko's work ethic/nature?


 
No 
But I have seen his handles and his says. I know he is a perfectionist and strives to become better than most  I also know he works with the best makers out there and have studied kitchen knives for a long time, and seen most of high end knives there is to see. What impresses me the most is that he has been doing knives for a long time no, he studies and learns, but he has not yet started to sell knives. He won't sell any seconds and that tells me that he puts a lot of energy in making the best there is. He don't rush to sell knives.

I have orders in at most high end makers, but the one that I ordered most from is Marko. (It think I ordered 8 knives to be delivers over the next couple of years)


----------



## aaronsgibson (Sep 1, 2011)

haha no, just seeing what you other guys would pick. Thinking about what to get with the refund later in the year so doing the home work now to avoid the Christmas rush.


tk59 said:


> Are we assuming we have no other gyutos?


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 1, 2011)

Carter. Or Heiji


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 1, 2011)

This - I love the profile. http://www.cartercutlery.com/japane...ade-funayuki-ho-woodblond-buffalo-horn-handle

More likely I'd get a 240mm Sakai Yusuke white steel and have $300+ to spend on single malts.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 1, 2011)

unkajonet said:


> Carter. Or Heiji


 
Also tough to beat.

Maybe the real question is, If you had $2000 to spend, what four $500 gyutos would you buy?


----------



## tk59 (Sep 1, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Also tough to beat.
> 
> Maybe the real question is, If you had $2000 to spend, what four $500 gyutos would you buy?



Haha! There you go. I'd probably get a custom something from Rottman even though I already have two and I have two more in the works.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 1, 2011)

Shigefusa 240 Kasumi.


----------



## bprescot (Sep 1, 2011)

Timthebeaver said:


> More likely I'd get a 240mm Sakai Yusuke white steel and have $300+ to spend on single malts.



Oh man... I'm having a hard time finding fault with this answer, though that might just be because this week has really sucked so far. That would get a few nice malts. Or this guy (provided you eliminate enough people from the backlog/waitinglist).


----------



## karloevaristo (Sep 1, 2011)

+1 on Carter...


----------



## welshstar (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi

Just curious but would you put the Devin Thomas Gyuto's in this discussion ?

Is he at the same level as Carter ?

Im talking about his mid level, the ones from CKTG 

Alan


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 1, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> But I have seen his handles and his says. I know he is a perfectionist and strives to become better than most



That is actually quite annoying, I thought I was picky with my own things before, but after seeing Marko's handles I am sometimes wondering whether what I used to call 'charming idiosynchrasies of handmade products' aren't flaws after all... :scratchhead:

So, based on Marko's work ethic and his philosophy that a knife does not have to be anorectic to be a good cutter, a gyuto from him would be high on my list. Of course, Dave fulfills the same criteria but I liked his original gyuto design better than the current one, so maybe it would be a suji from him. Of course, other makers have shown great knives here, and a Shigefusa should probably be in everybody's knife block, but for me the fun would be more in getting a knife that was made by a friend - or at least a virtual friend.... 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 1, 2011)

bprescot said:


> Oh man... I'm having a hard time finding fault with this answer, though that might just be because this week has really sucked so far. That would get a few nice malts. Or this guy (provided you eliminate enough people from the backlog/waitinglist).


 
Hey Ben, I still have a 1974 Ardbeg and a 1971 Caol Ila Adelphi bottling, wanna come over?  I also thought that a decent gyuto and a bottle of malt would be the most fitting answer for me. 

Stefan


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 1, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Easy. If you can wait, one of Pierre's thin Gyutos (210-240mm), if not, one of the 7.6sun Carter funayukis he has up on his site right now...
> Or this.



Which series is that? :tongue4:


----------



## tk59 (Sep 1, 2011)

welshstar said:


> Hi
> 
> Just curious but would you put the Devin Thomas Gyuto's in this discussion ?
> 
> ...



Of the knives I have experience with from this line, I would say some are outstanding (argueably in the class as a typical Carter) but most are in the very good performers category in terms of pure cutting ability. As far as stainless steel goes, it is argueably one of the best. The fit and finish is generally very good. I have seen a few with significant grind imperfections, twists and/or bends in the blades (as well as some other minor imperfections) and as far as I know, Devin personally rectifies these sorts of issues when they are brought to his attention. If it is any indication, most of the folks I know personally have bought a DTITK and of those, all but one still have one, including myself.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 1, 2011)

TamanegiKin, that beauty is a 6.9 sun IP funayuki (Kurouchi) with ironwood scales and red fiber liners. It has Copper G10 lamiate bolster and the height is 47mm.
Did I miss anything, Rick?


----------



## TamanegiKin (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Lefty, that is one bad knife right there!


----------



## Lefty (Sep 1, 2011)

You're telling me!


----------



## echerub (Sep 1, 2011)

With $500 to use... as my *only* gyuto, I'd go with a DT ITK. I've been really happy with mine for those times when I want a stainless steel blade to use. Either that or a Konosuke Fujiyama - love that to use that thing. Have a bit left over from the $500 to spare, too.

But if it's a gyuto to join a stable of other gyutos already on-hand... for me, I'd go for a Watanabe because I've never tried one and I'm curious. But if I stick with blades I've used, I'd still say either a DT or a Kono Fujiyama. Haven't put in enough time with a Carter to join that bandwagon just yet


----------



## bprescot (Sep 1, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Hey Ben, I still have a 1974 Ardbeg and a 1971 Caol Ila Adelphi bottling, wanna come over?



:drool::drool: Oh man. I gotta talk to the wife and see if there are any Stats or ORFE junkets in Hawaii! Blades and booze PLUS Stefan handles galore?!?! Man, that sounds pretty dang good.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 1, 2011)

tk59 said:


> If it is any indication, most of the folks I know personally have bought a DTITK and of those, all but one still have one, including myself.



Add me to the list, I still have mine and have no intention of parting. 

If I had another $500.00 I would put it down on one from Marko, and I have also been eyeing the DT ITK cleaver.


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 2, 2011)

KS 240 Masamoto and save $200 for weed. (Humboldt County Purple Haze)

No offense to Marko (sorry bro) but are you guys serious? He's never made one?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 2, 2011)

Salty: He offers a 100% guarantee satisfaction or money back.
And he has made lots of knives, he has not just hit the marked


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 2, 2011)

Didn't the first few of Del's new O-1 gyutos go for just over $400? I'd probably go for one of those.


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 2, 2011)

:cool2:


oivind_dahle said:


> No
> 
> (It think I ordered 8 knives to be delivers over the next couple of years)


 Eight? 8!!!!??? I should have signed up for more . . .


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've got to back Salty on this one (as much as it pains me). It's hard for me to read through this, seeing post after post suggesting a knife that's not even off the ground as the thing to buy for $500.
I'm all for backing Marko and I have a ton of confidence in his work, I've even been in contact with him and I will eventually own one of his knives. Being that it's still just ether though, it would be silly for me to tell everybody to run out and buy one (even though I think you all should).

If I were gonna drop $500 just randomly right now I would be very tempted to raid the seat cushions for a couple extra bucks (run a weekend car wash...) and hit up Jon for a 240 Fujiwara Teruyasu, that bad boy has been calling to me in my sleep for months. http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/fujiwara-teruyasu/fujiwara-maboroshi-no-meito-240mm-western-gytuo.html


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 2, 2011)

:cool2:Hmm. I have an unfortunate tendency to see life as a draw poker game, and I'd rather be holding a 22-way straight draw than two pair when I'm putting $500 into the pot. Marko might miss (I doubt it), but then you could just put the handle on an old Carter . .


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 2, 2011)

You get a saya and handle that alone is worth 350 usd + a knife that will preform outstanding! I have a 180 in the making and we will see pics of this one in september. And as sure I am that this will preform out of this world I can accept that JohnnyChance does a review before its shipped to Norway. Hows that for a deal?`

I wont hype Marko, but Id like to see any other makers make the same deal  
Mark from BS has already sent the wood for the handle and saya, so this will be one real beauty...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, it's not a "I would like to purchase my first gyuto, my budget is $500" thread, the question was "If you have $500.00 to spend on any gyuto what would it be?". I think we can have a little more fun with the topic. Maybe some people want to try something new or take a risk or trust their internet friend who's craftsmanship so far has been spectacular to make them a great knife.

I have never owned a Heiji or Carter, but like I said before, those are also great answers. Does not having personal experience with either of those invalidate my vote to spend my theoretical money on one? The Devin ITK mid tech knives were once not even off the ground. Then Salty reviewed it, did a great video and everyone was hyped up for them. And they are great knives. Can't people desire a Marko knife as well?

It is a gyuto, it costs less than $500, you can place an order for one today, and you will probably get it before a Carter or Shigefusa. So I think it qualifies.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I may get banned for saying this, but I am happy with the knives I have. I have a few decent mid-range gyutos, I even find that my -ghasp- unthinned Blazen is a good knife. So, this urge of having to accumulate every new knife on the market has ebbed off. But I am curious, so what I really would like is to have $500-1,000 budget to buy a nice knife, play around with it for a while, sell it on with a loss that doesn't kill me, and then buy another one I find interesting. From that perspective, Marko's knives are high on my curiosity list. Maybe I will come across a knife I really want to keep, but for a hobby cook like me, there is not much I cannot already do with my Carter or Watanabe gyutos...

Stefan


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 2, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> I have a 180 in the making and we will see pics of this one in september.
> 
> Mark from BS has already sent the wood for the handle and saya, so this will be one real beauty...


 :cool2: Indeed. So what wood did you select?


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 2, 2011)

:cool2:


apicius9 said:


> Marko's knives are high on my curiosity list. Maybe I will come across a knife I really want to keep, but for a hobby cook like me, there is not much I cannot already do with my Carter or Watanabe gyutos...
> 
> Stefan


 This is true. And, unless one has unlimited funds, a new pair of shoes, or a couple of bottles of Germain-Robin brandy are perhaps a better investment. Nevertheless, I'm also looking forward to my 180mm Marko gyuto. I chose the ringed gidgee . .


----------



## MadMel (Sep 2, 2011)

I would go for a Heiji.. It's what I've been wanting but haven't got lol.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 2, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> KS 240 Masamoto and save $200 for weed. (Humboldt County Purple Haze)
> 
> No offense to Marko (sorry bro) but are you guys serious? He's never made one?


 
Oh boy, Oivind gets me in trouble again. <sigh>

@Scott - no offense taken. 

Actually I did make two gyuto. One has been used by one of the members here in a pro kitchen since July 19 and the other I use at home. The feedback has been positive (the only suggestion was to thin above the edge a little more). The edge held for 1 month of continuous use with one stropping (my home is still holding up without any touch-ups), and this was my (read Devin) earlier heat treatment, the current should at least double it. I have made about 9 practice knives to date, but haven't delivered a single order yet, as I still could see room for improvement in heat treatment and profile. I also wanted to do a rope cutting test to assess edge retention (which I did) before any of my knives go out to the public. 

I finalized these and am ready to start on a pass around knife. 

Just curious, what is edge retention of Masamoto? Many folks swear by white steel, but did anybody try to see how long it holds the sharpness before a knife needs resharpening? 

M


----------



## chazmtb (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually, I am looking forward to buying a AMT, after I get to try it out .


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 2, 2011)

I am by no means an expert, nor have I established the validity of my opinion on this forum, but I am unimpressed by white #2. In my experience, white #2 gets sharp, and gets dull just as quickly; i.e., my 165mm Masamoto, while a fine knife in other respects, gets smooth real quick, as do the other white #2 knives in my possession. I much prefer Sadayusa knives, with an apparently superb heat treatment of yellow steel.


----------



## MadMel (Sep 2, 2011)

That's the first time I've heard of yellow steel being mentioned!! Some direction on that please?


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 2, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> what is edge retention of Masamoto? Many folks swear by white steel, but did anybody try to see how long it holds the sharpness before a knife needs resharpening?


I got 3-4 weeks out of mine, daily use in a pro environment (with the occasional quick strop), before it was in dire need of resharpening. Compared to my Misono carbon, which barely makes it a week, I think the Masamoto does fairly well. Neither are exceptional compared to some stainless steels though.


----------



## Rottman (Sep 2, 2011)

MadMel said:


> That's the first time I've heard of yellow steel being mentioned!! Some direction on that please?



Yellow steel is a lower grade steel from Hitachi that allows more impurities than white.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 2, 2011)

Yellow steel #2 = White Steel #2 with (a maximum) five-thousands of a percent more phosphorus and two-thousands of a percent more sulfur (sulphur for old-skool UK readers). It's probably fair to say it's what you do with it that counts. I like the look of those Sadayasu gyutos, care to let us know a bit more about them?


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 2, 2011)

Got the new Del o1 in the rotation. Used it yesterday on the line. Beat the crap out of it. Did everything to it minus opening cans. I love every thing about this knife. Thin behind the edge and at the tip. Got a leather saya and cost me $480.


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 2, 2011)

Timthebeaver said:


> Yellow steel #2 = White Steel #2 with (a maximum) five-thousands of a percent more phosphorus and two-thousands of a percent more sulfur (sulphur for old-skool UK readers). It's probably fair to say it's what you do with it that counts. I like the look of those Sadayasu gyutos, care to let us know a bit more about them?


 
I was similarly interested and checked out a 270 Sadayasu gyuto awhile back. OTB, I was really impressed with it: looks and feels hand made, but in a really cool maste craftsman-like way, not in that it was at all crude or sloppy. You could feel the pride and care that went into it. The blade was certainly not thin, but the grid was really nice and maybe slightly convex, but thin at te edge so it cut /released very well. The profile was also very good: of the flater variety that are all the rage on here right now.
The heat treat on the steel was also VERY hard. -perhaps the hardest I've felt. -harder than my shige even; It felt like glass. Unfortunately it also behaved like glass: 1/4" of the tip just vanished during the first week of normal use. I've never broken or damaged any other tip during normal use. I never even felt or heard it happen: just looked down and it was gone. No deflection or bending near the break, just a sharpe, clean fracture line: looked more like fractured flint or glass than steel.
I also noticed that the steel was very reactive and "stinky" - along the lines of shige cladding.

Fortunately Aframes has amazing customer service and the knife is no longer with me. He did mention that he has never seen this problem with these knives before, so maybe mine was just a lemon(temper just a little too high, some impurities in the wrong place...). Still, I feel like I'd be foolish to push my luck with another yellow steel knife.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 2, 2011)

Very interesting Justin, thanks for that, especially the observation that the cladding is reactive. My interest has maybe cooled a little!. Though i find it hard to believe that the use of yellow steel as the hagane would cause such a breakage problem, particularly as it is a clad knife, and that yellow steel is reputedly lower in impurites than, say, SK-x steels which seems to be a common choice for carbon blades (Fujiwara FKH for example).


----------



## Ratton (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd spend my money on a new style Del Ealy!!:knife: I like his enthusiasm and commitment to make the best possible chef's knife!!

I like his distinctive style and look of his knives.  I met him and saw his knives at this year's ECG and was tempted to get one of his knives, but I am not a fan of carbon knives......but now he is also making them in AEB-L, so watch out!!irate1::drool:


----------



## Justin0505 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ratton said:


> I'd spend my money on a new style Del Ealy!!:knife: I like his enthusiasm and commitment to make the best possible chef's knife!!
> 
> I like his distinctive style and look of his knives.  I met him and saw his knives at this year's ECG and was tempted to get one of his knives, but I am not a fan of carbon knives......but now he is also making them in AEB-L, so watch out!!irate1::drool:


 
+1 on Del's attitude
+1 on Del's split wa handle design: super cool

However, if we're talkin about curiosity or buying just on fan-boy love, then I will admit that I'm also on the list for a Marko-yuto.


----------



## Josh (Sep 2, 2011)

You'd probably laugh... but this is interesting to me right now... Tanaka Gyuto 240







but that is likely to change between now and the next time I post... If Carter hadn't just listed some nice knives with fantastic handles:surrendar:, and if Mark hadn't been so busy with stabilized wood :scared4: and if Kalaeb hadn't had those knives for sale :bashhead:, and if Stefan didn't have that 225 custom Shigefusa gyuto for sale :angel2: and if Wantanabe didn't have that guyto in stock :ninja:, and if DT didnt have those pettys pre-ordered :knife: I might have the $500 to buy it. 

I hope they all make it to my door step on the same day.

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 2, 2011)

After using my superbly ground Dave suji in place of my regular gyutos all week, a Dave Martell 240mm would also be a great performer in the sub $500 category.


----------



## echerub (Sep 2, 2011)

Big +1 on Del's attitude and drive to improve & perfect. It was a big reason why I got one of his knives. Haven't put much use into it yet, but the few times I used it I thought it felt pretty damn nice in-use.


----------



## jm2hill (Sep 3, 2011)

well. I might have just put a down on one of Del's new O1's so I guess thats where my 500 is going.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 17, 2011)

240 Kasumi Shigefusa with a Keller (or other) custom handle. edges out the Mizuno 270 with Keller handle i have. the Shig is my favorite knife, and i've had a few. i have a 240 Kitaeji Yoshikane in V2 on its way to me, and if its as similar to the Shigefusa as i'm hoping, maybe that, as the wait period on a new one is much shorter than Shigefusa. i rather liked the Masamoto KS i had for a while, and Scott is right that it's a great deal, but it didn't feel as nice in the hand to me as the Shig (similar to the Mizuno, really). any of the ones i've mentioned, sans custom handles, would leave plenty of room for a couple good stones or a couple bottles of good Scotch.


----------

